
Economy Needs Workers, but Drug Tests Take a Toll - Analemma_
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/business/economy/drug-test-labor-hiring.html
======
alexb858
Very unfortunate, but not necessary. Drugs generally don't need to be illegal.
It's my personal belief that what you put in your body is your business as
long as you're not intoxicated on the job or hurting other people.

